# Ampact gun danger



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard @Line.worker!

Interesting post.

What other tool takes it's place?


----------



## MDShunk

I have an Ampact gun for sale if anyone is interested.

I know them to be safe as long as the tap connector is in place before you fire it. I don't find them to be all that loud. That's what the video is bitchin about. I dunno.


----------



## MDShunk

I used to work for AMP. There's a funny story about the guy who invented that tool dropping one, on purpose, in a demonstration in a hotel ballroom. I think they blew a hole in the ceiling or something like that. I forget the whole story.


----------



## MDShunk

I have a funny feeling this is a prelude to spam somebody's new connector, since the Ampact tool is almost the defacto tool used for distribution linework. Maybe not, but I trust my gut.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MDShunk said:


> I have an Ampact gun for sale if anyone is interested.
> 
> I know them to be safe as long as the tap connector is in place before you fire it. *I don't find them to be all that loud.* That's what the video is bitchin about. I dunno.


Me either but then again I started shooting before they had ear muffs....

or should I say before they were popular for shooting?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MDShunk said:


> I have a funny feeling this is a prelude to spam somebody's new connector, since the Ampact tool is almost the defacto tool used for distribution linework. Maybe not, but I trust my gut.


I concur!


----------



## Line.worker

I just unloaded the video. There are issues there ... do with it what you will. Re the story ... I've heard of 3.5" lags with the amp shell stories. But ya, if a loaded gun is dropped and they go off, the ram is depending on the crush ring to stop the ram from coming out of the gun


----------



## Joe Robert

In 2 years of lineschool we were shown one 5 min dry fire demonstration and that’s it


----------



## joebanana

There's got to be a better way.


----------

